# Repti-Card products



## Lee W (Aug 14, 2012)

There have been many questions in regards to Repti-Card products and i thought that i would give a little further information for those who are considering using the products.

*Repti-Card* - The perfect solution to your substrate needs, perfect for vivariums and snake racks. Repti-Card has proven to be a very popular product with modern reptile keepers, providing excellent value for money and ease of use. It's ability to be more absorbent than most current reptile substrates on the market today leaves Repti-Card as a must have substrate. Repti-Card not only is more absorbent than most, it is also much softer, and allows reptiles to burrow. Repti-Card can handle humidity levels of 75% + with more frequent substrate changes with higher humidity levels being required, despite that Repti-Card still provides excellent value for money.

*Papelit Paper Pellets - *Papelit paper pellets are the perfect substrate for smaller species providing a natural habitat for snakes and lizards, They can be used alongside Repti-Card by simply placing a thin layer under the Repti-Card enhancing the absorbancy power of Repti-Card. Using Papelit paper pellets on there own works just as well, offering a natural darker look to your vivarium substrate, Papelit pellets offer high absorbancy power meaning less unwanted mess in your enclosure giving customers ease of use and satisfaction guaranteed. 

*Softness -* Softness natural fiber paper is a new unique product designed to be used with reptiles of all shapes and sizes, Softness is a highly absorbent & very soft material and makes an excellent product to use in reptile hides and egg incubation, helping the keep moisture levels higher within the hide for as long as possible without re misting as often as other products. Softness comes shredded already, but if further shredding is required to get the desired results then softness is very easy to tear. Softness is available within sample packs or included in Repti-Card maxibale packs.

*Mites - *Reptilebedding products come into no contact with reptiles or other animals meaning that there are no mites. Unlike many products such as aspen, beech chips, orchid bark etc that can be purchased in your local reptile shop that all come into contact with animals. Mites are a big problem and can cause discomfort to your reptile and additional costs in treatments and new substrates. Buy with confidence!*

Shedding - *Repti-Card & Papelit Pellets have excellent results with shedding, providing your reptile has the correct humidity requirements then using Repti-Card or Papelit Pellets will be great for your reptiles. Snakes that have previously had trouble shedding have a much easier time shedding on reptilebedding products. All products cope very well with being sprayed during shedding with no mold being present.*

Moist hides - *Reptilebedding is proud to announce Softness! Softness is made from a tea bag type material from natural fibers that absorbs and holds moisture extremely well. This makes softness the perfect product to be used in moist hides. Holding moisture for longer compared to other commonly used products. Softness can also be used during egg incubation with excellent results!


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

my question... does it come in smaller bales, as 17kg bale seems too big for me to store!


----------



## Lee W (Aug 14, 2012)

There will be a mini pack range being added to the website shortly, These will be available in all 3 products. I will post once the pages are complete.


----------



## Lee W (Aug 14, 2012)

Small packs are now available for purchase.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great product received my bale and it done my 4x 4ft by 2ft vivs and 2x 6ft by 3ft vivs gonna buy another one ASAP.


----------



## TheDeadDodo (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wandering is some of the cardboard meant to be printed on at all?
As its meant to be "virgin" cardboard I was expecting it all to be plain brown though in my mix i have found some which has been printed on so have the odd bit of purple and other colours here and there, and also some material that reminds me a bit of plastic backing from a stickers almost lick laminated paper.
It doesnt bother me if it is this normal, just not sure if it is to have it mixed through the bale, as like I said was just expecting plain brown unprinted card.


----------



## happypet (Jun 27, 2010)

Virgin meaning not used. The cardboard is not collected from shops/supermarket. It is from box manufacture process and has not been used to pack and transport goods.


----------



## lcbandit (Feb 14, 2008)

Received my repti card today and it goes look good in my new boa viv. Still got 3/4 of a bale left and filled my 5 ft viv up!!


----------



## TheDeadDodo (Nov 5, 2010)

happypet said:


> Virgin meaning not used. The cardboard is not collected from shops/supermarket. It is from box manufacture process and has not been used to pack and transport goods.


I know that but does that mean it is or is not meant to have any printing done to it?
As to me id think virgin cardboard would be plain brown cardboard made with nothing printed on it at all, where as some of mine has printing on it.
So wandering whether that is meant to be on it and was done by the cardboard producer or some other cardboard managed to get into the mix, as dont forget ive also got what looks like laminted paper in my mix aswell a bit like sticker backing once its peeled of.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

I asked about this before as well as the website says 100% Recycled unused cardboad, also most Corregated Cardboard is made from fast growing pine trees? Does this stuff still have pine oils/phenols in it especially it gets wet?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

I use to make card board boxes for a living so I should imagine its the reject card board boxes, left over card board and the printed pieces r probably the boxes that were used in setting up the printing making sure everything was lined up.


----------

